# Which is the better frame: Orange Prestige or P7 ?



## Trebz (4 Apr 2012)

Hi all

Time for a new project I feel.

I have an Orange P7 frame without forks and have a chance of getting a hold of an Orange Prestige.

Which would be the better, stronger and more importantly lighter frame to go for.

If I stick with the P7 frame what size fork would suit, I want to go full rigid (Fnar Fnar).

I have done the usual gooling for weight comparisons but have failed to find anything.

Regs

Trebz


----------



## henshaw11 (5 Apr 2012)

Lighter - I'd expect the Prestige to be. Stronger...dunno. Depends if you're thinking about lobbing the toptube into a tree, in that case it might be the P7, Prestige tubing is pretty thin-wall IIRC.

Forks - depends on year, a relatively recent Prestige (well, 2008) takes 100m forks:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...t/review-orange-bikes-prestige-frame-08-29173

P7's circa 2002 were 80mm travel, 2003 - 100m travel.(I have an '02.)
For the last few years - mebbe since they've gone sliding dropout ? - the default's 120-130mm travel.

According to on-one.co.uk a rigid 440mm (axle-crown) fork is roughly equivalent to 80mm travel, but they stock 420mm forks too (I think those on my '96 Stumpjumper might be 420, and forks back then were about 60-70mm travel). I'm not sure you can buy 26" forks longer than 440mm but I guess you could use the 29er rigids with disks if you needed to - eg on the recent long-travel P7 - the on-one versions are 470mm.


----------

